# Spannungsschwankungen, Netzteil defekt ?!



## Hawkeye2 (4. Februar 2014)

HI zusammen,

in letzter Zeit mehren sich auf meinem Rechner (i5-760, 8 GB, MSI 5770, P55-USB3 Rev. 2.0 Be Quiet! 630 Watt, Win7 64bit) Freezes und Bluescreens...

Diese haben die unterschiedlichste Bezeichnung, die letzte z.B. ...101, aber auch 4f etc. wurde schon gesehen.

Wenn ich mir mit CPUID mal die Spannungswerte ansehe kommt mir schon das Grausen (nur Auffälliges):

VCORE 0,896 - 1,2 V
+12V 1,280 - 8,384

Wenn ich mir aber den PC Health Status im BIOS ansehe, gibt es diese enormen Schwankungen nicht, VCORE ist brav bei 1,2 V und +12V ist auch +12V...

Warum zeigt CPUID dann diese Schwankungen an ?!

Einen Netzteildefekt müsste ich doch schon bei den BIOS Werten sehen, oder ?!

Die verschiedenen Fehler deuten natürlich schon auf Netzteil oder Mainboard hin...

Hat da einer eine Idee ?!

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2014)

+12V schaut nach bullshit aus und die VCore ist auch völlig korrekt.

Dass sie von etwa 0,9V (idle, niedriger Takt) auf 1,2V (Last, hoher/höchster Takt) ansteigt, ist auch völlig normal. Das ist seit einiger Zeit üblich.


----------



## Hawkeye2 (4. Februar 2014)

@Stefan

Bullshit bedeutet: das sollte nicht so sein, oder


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2014)

Bullshit bedeutet, dass das einfach Bullshit ist. Man kann auch Bogus sagen, kommt aufs gleiche hinaus.
Mit anderen Worten: Das ist NICHT die +12V Spannung...

Ist aber bei 3rd Party Tools üblich, dass da oft Unsinn angezeigt wird...

Was sagt denn das Tool, was deinem Board beilag??


----------



## locojens (4. Februar 2014)

Multimeter zur Hand und selber messen! Also auf irgendwelche Tools habe ich mich noch nie verlassen.


----------



## Hawkeye2 (4. Februar 2014)

Hi,

habe auf anraten von Stephan jetzt das Gigabyte Tool (EasyTune 6) genutzt, dieses zeigt vollkommen normale Werte .

Messen mit dem Multimeter im laufenden Betrieb übersteigt meine Risikofreude, dafür bin ich da zu unbedarft...

Gruß


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Hawkeye2,

die Verlässlichkeit der Werte, welche du mit Softwaretools ausliest, ist sehr niedrig.
Eine 100%ige Aussage kann man nur bei einem Test, oder Messung mit richtigen Instrumenten treffen.

Im Grunde kann ein Freeze/BSOD nicht durch ein Netzteil verursacht werden. Sobald das Netzteil ausserhalb der zulässigen Toleranzen arbeitet, ist ein einwandfreier und sicherer Betrieb nicht mehr gewährleistet. Im Falle eines be-quiet! Netzteils führt dies auf Grund der Schutzschaltung zur kompletten Abschaltung des Netzteils.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hawkeye2 (6. Februar 2014)

@Marco,

Danke für den Hinweis, das beruhigt dann doch...

Gruß

Dirk


----------

